# MacGéCopter ... Arfff !!!



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Hier soir, j'ai encore regardé Medicopter !!!!!  
J'avoue que j'ai une véritable fascination pour cette série, d'une part, parce qu'il s'y passent toujours les mêmes choses comme dans Derrick mais en plus mouvementé et en plus bruyant, et d'autrepart, je trouve les combinaisons rouges des filles assez seyantes, ce qui ne gâche rien... :rose: 
En plus, j'ai une véritable fascination pour les zélicos depuis que je n'ai pas piloté un hélico, mais bien peloté dans un hélico, ce qui, vous l'admettrez n'est pas tout-à-fait la même chose à part le manche que l'on manie dans tous les sens bien entendu !!!!!  
Mais ce qui me fait p..... de rire, ce sont les inscriptions que l'on voit dans le dos des personnages principaux : "Notartzin, Pilotin ... ... " un tas de trucs en "in" auxquels je ne ne peux pas résister.... :rateau: 
Mais vous me direz : "et alors ????"  
Et bien, hier, alors que j'étais mollement avachi dans le divan, les yeux rivés sur le gros rotor rouge, j'ai eu un flash !!!!   ... j'ai cru voir passer Lorna en combinaison rouge avec l'inscription "modératine" dans le dos ... réminiscence des posts endiablés qu'on a connus hier après-midi, probablement !!!!  
Ce flash n'a duré que quelques secondes avant de tomber lamentablement à Lo (arf ! suis fort quand même ! :rateau: ) mais ça a suffi pour me donner une idée de génie : pourquoi ne pas créer un MacGéCopter pour surveiller et secourir l'ensemble du forum (à part les forums techniques qui n'ont qu'à se démerder comme d'habitude) ?
Une baston ... et hop un coup de treuil de MacGéCopter sur la tronche !
Une peine de coeur ... et hop, nos jolies "postines" arrivent à la rescousse et vous envoient en l'air en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire !
Par exemple, sonny, toujours occupé à empiler des culottes (arf ! attention pour les nases : contrepèterie !), pourrait s'occuper de l'intendance avec l'inscription "zipin" dans le dos !
Personnellement, et si vous êtes d'accord, je m'occuperais de la cantine et je porterais fièrement l'inscription "nostartines" !
Quant à Finn ... ben lui il est déjà équipé !!!!!
Alors, si vous vous sentez d'attaque et prêts à vous lancer dans la grande aventure du MacGéCopter, ce thread est à vous ... inscriptions en ligne pour entrée immédiate en fonction !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Y m'éclate ce mec !!*


Quelle coïncidence !!!!!!!   
C'est exactement ce que me disait un gars qui avait griffé mon pare-choc ce matin pendant que je nettoyais ma batte de base-ball "skinette" en alu brossé pour la remettre dans le coffre !!!!!!!  
Marrant ça ! non ???
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

:love: et encore c'est pas suffisant


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :love: et encore c'est pas suffisant


Je dirais même plus, c'est jamais assez... Pour Moi, heureusement que t'es là TheBigin :rose:

:love: et belle journée à Toutes et Tous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Arrfff ! Hélène ! Tu ne pouvais pas mieux tomber pour prendre la tête de l'équipe médicale !!! :love: 
Je te prépare donc une combinaison bien seyante que je veillerai à être deux tailles en dessous de la taille que tu ne manqueras pas de me communiquer par MP !!!   :love: 
Manque plus que Popol et Jpmiss et on peut décoller !!!!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrfff ! Hélène ! Tu ne pouvais pas mieux tomber pour prendre la tête de l'équipe médicale !!! :love:
> Je te prépare donc une combinaison bien seyante que je veillerai à être deux tailles en dessous de la taille que tu ne manqueras pas de me communiquer par MP !!!  :love:
> Manque plus que Popol et Jpmiss et on peut décoller !!!!


okayyyyyyyyyyyyy    je t'envoie ça de suite... 

  Toi au manche et en Plus Popol et l'endormeur..... 

Planquez-vous...   

Toujours prête... c'est quand tu veux, hop un message dans ton tradada et hop j'arrive....

:love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'appareil ?   

Alors pour la combi de bassman, je vois bien (je sais, je dérive un brin) : "Tu nous Bassin(es)"  ça lui évitera de devoir se retourner pour engueuler Pierre ou Paul ou Qui il veut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

1ère alerte !!!!!!    - reçue à 8H43 !!!
Dans la précipitation, sonny a confondu le tube de vaseline avec le tube de Superglu !!!!!
En plus il s'est pris les pieds dans son futal !!!
2ième alerte !!!!!!      - reçue à 8H44 !!!
Y'a Finn qui n'arrive plus à marcher ... "comme si il avait un gros poids à trainer !" qu'il dit !!!  

Allez ! on y va !!!!! ça va treuiller sec !!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (9 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Finn qui n'arrive plus à marcher ... "comme si il avait un gros poids à trainer !" qu'il dit !!!



Pour faire les sondages, c'est idéal : c'est bien connu, pour sonder, il faut jeter un plomb.
D'ici que Finn nous joue la sirène du Mississipi, et que TheBig se prenne pour Mark Twain. On pourra écrire les aventures de Huluberlu Finn et pourquoi pas ensuite celles de TomTom Sawyer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

3ième alerte !!!!!      - reçue à 9H09 !!!
Tomtom a, par inadvertance (  ) griffé le pare-choc d'un 4X4 qui stationnait près de chez lui !!!  
Il demande qu'on vienne enlever la batte de base-ball en alu qui l'empêche de s'asseoir parce que c'est pas pratique pour rouler à vélo !!!!  
Allez ! on y va !!!!
ps : juste le temps de me passer une cagoule et j'arrive !!!!!! :rose: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Et moi!! Et moi!!! :love: :love: Je peux faire parti de l'équipe??? :love: je veux bien remplacer le pilote quand il est occupé  , ou faite la mécano de l'hélico...  :hein:  :mouais:  Bon dans les deux cas je promet pas qu'il décole l'avion, euh l'hélico..   Mais je peux jouer avec vous dites???  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi!! Et moi!!! :love: :love: Je peux faire parti de l'équipe??? :love: je veux bien remplacer le pilote quand il est occupé  , ou faite la mécano de l'hélico...  :hein:  :mouais:  Bon dans les deux cas je promet pas qu'il décole l'avion, euh l'hélico..   Mais je peux jouer avec vous dites???  :love:  :love:



   ... Nexka ! A toi le beau rôle et tous les avantages qui vont avec (beaux mecs à tes pieds etc... ...) tu seras notre "Pilotine" !!!!!! :love: 
Pour la combi, c'est comme pour Hélène ... envoie moi tes mensurations par MP !!!! :rose: 
Tidju ! Quelle équipe !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh ! pour Lorna ! : non on n'a pas de service d'affûtage des tridents ... regarde dans les pages jaunes !!!!


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Nexka ! A toi le beau rôle et tous les avantages qui vont avec (beaux mecs à tes pieds etc... ...) tu seras notre "Pilotine" !!!!!! :love:
> Pour la combi, c'est comme pour Hélène ... envoie moi tes mensurations par MP !!!! :rose:
> Tidju ! Quelle équipe !!!!



Yesssss trop fort    :love: 

Du coup je vous amene mon chat pour faire la mascotte  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

...on est presque complet !!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 






Arf !


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

euh... et moi je fournis le matos : oxygène, protoxyde d'azote, machins qui font bip bip et de jolis dessins

euh zebig, j'ai vu tes protos de combi... comment dire... c'est sûr que les hanches sont bien couvertes... mais c'est à peu près tout ce qui est couvert (le mini jupe fendu jusqu'à l'aisselle c'est too much (ou plutôt too many) tu t'es fait aider par Robeto non ?) et le t-shirt (blanc) à humidité constante en cas d'incendie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je vous amene mon chat pour faire la mascotte  :rose:


Euh ! il est amovible ??????     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et le t-shirt (blanc) à humidité constante en cas d'incendie...


Euh ! Je te ferais remarquer que c'est règlementaire et obligatoire pour toutes nos postines !!!! :rose:    :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je te ferais remarquer que c'est règlementaire et obligatoire pour toutes nos postines !!!! :rose:    :love:  :love:


qu'entends-tu par "chat amovible"

:rose:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je te ferais remarquer que c'est règlementaire et obligatoire pour toutes nos postines !!!! :rose:    :love:  :love:




Pfffff   M'en fou d'abord   J'ai pas grand chose à cacher    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff   M'en fou d'abord   J'ai pas grand chose à cacher    :rose:  :rose:


   ... moi non plus ! Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de porter un slip !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi non plus ! Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de porter un slip !!!!!



Ah oui mais dans ce genre de boulot les nanas elles portent des sous tifs de sport, genre brasière avec des tas d'arnachements... C'est pas trés sexi    :hein:  Même au travers du T-Shirt mouillé


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

ben moi je trouve ça sexy les brassières 100% coton :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> genre brasière avec des tas d'arnachements... C'est pas trés sexi


T'en fais pas pour les arnachements ... j'en ai prévu de spéciaux en dentelle de Calais renforcée ... c'est pas le must mais c'est provisoire, juste le temps de recevoir la proposition d'Aubade !!! :rateau:   
Et puis, faut quand même faire gaffe, on est là pour soigner les infarctus et pas pour les causer non plus !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

... tidju ! y'a jpmiss qui me tire la gueule !!!!! ...  
Je le vois passer en gueulant : "CIVIERE ! CIVIERE !" ... je le regarde en disant : "pendant que t'y es, prends en sept par sécurité !!!!"
...encore un peu il me tapait !!!!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

...la star qui a un tout petit rôle, qui ne fait que.....passer ? :rose:

 

 :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh Nexka ! C'est bien de soulever tomtom avec le treuil ... mais un treuil, ça s'arrête aussi ! faut pas l'oublier !   
Il est tout enroulé autour de la poulie maintenant !!!!  
Qu'est-ce qu'on fait ???????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...la star qui a un tout petit rôle, qui ne fait que.....passer ? :rose:


Il nous reste à pourvoir un poste de mecano qui sera notamment chargé de "dépoulitiser" ceux qui, par mégarde, se seront enroulés autour !!!!
Si ça te va !!!! :love:  :love: 
Récapitulons :
on a :
une pilotine
une urgentine
un infirmin
un anesthesin
un zipin (pour les ouvertures de fermetures éclair coincées)
un nostartines
un mecanin

Voyez-vous encore quelque chose ??????


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il nous reste à pourvoir un poste de mecano qui sera notamment chargé de "dépoulitiser" ceux qui, par mégarde, se seront enroulés autour !!!!
> Si ça te va !!!! :love:  :love:
> Récapitulons :
> on a :
> ...


  Va pour le depoulitisin, ou le just passin.....

   Tant que ce n'est pas un boulot à plein temps (tine)  !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, hier, alors que j'étais mollement avachi dans le divan, les yeux rivés sur le gros rotor rouge, j'ai eu un flash !!!!  ... j'ai cru voir passer Lorna en combinaison rouge avec l'inscription "modératine" dans le dos ... réminiscence des posts endiablés qu'on a connus hier après-midi, probablement !!!!
> Ce flash n'a duré que quelques secondes avant de tomber lamentablement à Lo (arf ! suis fort quand même ! :rateau: ) mais ça a suffi pour me donner une idée de génie : pourquoi ne pas créer un MacGéCopter pour surveiller et secourir l'ensemble du forum (à part les forums techniques qui n'ont qu'à se démerder comme d'habitude) ?


   :love::love::love: OOOh ouiiiiiiIIIIIiiiiII une combinaison rouge , j'en veux une !!!! :love::love::love:


y'à encore de la place dans votre "nélicoptère" ?  

   Ps : j'ai déjà manipulé du pilote d'halicoptère dans ma jeunesse siffle: ) ça compte ça non ? :rose:

 et puis j'ai _déjà_ mon casfque !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love: OOOh ouiiiiiiIIIIIiiiiII une combinaison rouge , j'en veux une !!!! :love::love::love:
> y'à encore de la place dans votre "nélicoptère" ?
> Ps : j'ai déjà manipulé du pilote d'halicoptère dans ma jeunesse siffle: ) ça compte ça non ? :rose:
> et puis j'ai _déjà_ mon casfque !!!


Euh ! Lorna ! c'est un nélicoptère et pas un Airbus !!!!!! 
Enfin, pour toi on va faire une exception ... juste le temps de réfléchir à quoi tu pourrais être utile pour l'équipe (j'ai bien une petite idée ... mais non !!!! :rose: ).
OK ! tu vas seconder jpmiss !!! s'il est trop bourré pour anesthésier les patients, tu les achèves à coups de trident ...   
Par contre, problème pour l'uniforme ... plus de combinaison rouge (rupture d'anévrisme ... non de stock ! :rateau: ) - reste un uniforme de Bunny si ça te convient !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il nous reste à pourvoir un poste de mecano qui sera notamment chargé de "dépoulitiser" ceux qui, par mégarde, se seront enroulés autour !!!!
> Si ça te va !!!! :love: :love:
> Récapitulons :
> on a :
> ...


Euh oui, un camerin. Moi je veux bien faire l'½il de la caméra et tourner la manivelle sans être retors. Ben oui quoi des moments d'extase pareils faut bien les mettre en boîte non


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il nous reste à pourvoir un poste de mecano qui sera notamment chargé de "dépoulitiser" ceux qui, par mégarde, se seront enroulés autour !!!!
> Si ça te va !!!! :love: :love:
> Récapitulons :
> on a :
> ...


un(e) hostin(e) de l'air ?
Y'en a pas dans les hélicos ?
Parce que moi :
 toute ma vie, j'ai rêvé d'être une...


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

En passant, juste là ya peut être quelque chose à faire...
:rose: 


ben non finalement rien...  ça va mieux...   

On va être nombreux dans cet halicoptère....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

OK monoeil ! c'est vendu pour le camerin !!!!!!!    
Accroche toi, parce qu'au train ou ça va, on est en train de glisser de Medicopter vers M.A.S.H. ... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En passant, juste là ya peut être quelque chose à faire...
> http://http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=989845&postcount=95
> 
> :rose:


Ben mince le câcle s'est bloqué, le lien est cassé ça mène dans le vide. On va être en retard pour la première mission.


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> OK monoeil ! c'est vendu pour le camerin !!!!!!!
> Accroche toi, parce qu'au train ou ça va, on est en train de glisser de Medicopter vers M.A.S.H. ... :love: :love: :love:


Z'ont l'air lessivés ceux-là déjà   Pffft les combis rouges   

Merci m'sieur le producteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> un(e) hostin(e) de l'air ?
> Y'en a pas dans les hélicos ?
> Parce que moi :
> toute ma vie, j'ai rêvé d'être une...


Ok pour hostine de l'air madonna !!!!!!!!!!!    :love: 
(purée, je vais craquer moi .... vais aller faire un tour dans le stock de défibrilateur !!!! :love: )
Arf !


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

Oh, TheBig, t'as moins de mémoire que ton Mac là  :mouais:  :rateau: 
Y a bien un seul zélico mais il y *2* zéquipes


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oh, TheBig, t'as moins de mémoire que ton Mac là  :mouais:  :rateau:
> Y a bien un seul zélico mais il y *2* zéquipes


 Faut bien ça pour être H24 sur le pont


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

pour l'hélico j'ai aussi ce qu'il faut :



:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Votre prochaine mission si vous l'acceptez :

"Intuber sonny" !!!!!!!

(quoi sonny ???? si si ! je te le confirme ... on dit bien "intuber" et non "entuber" !!!  )

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oh, TheBig, t'as moins de mémoire que ton Mac là :mouais: :rateau:
> Y a bien un seul zélico mais il y *2* zéquipes


On travaille en trois 8, enfin quand il y aura 3 équipes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Golf a voulu descendre en glissant sur la rampe d'escalier et il a pas vu la boule au bout !!!!!!   
prochaine mission : sauver les balles de golf !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!    
(suis déchaîné aujourd'hui !!!!) :love:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Votre prochaine mission si vous l'acceptez :
> 
> "Intuber sonny" !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Merci du cadeau ! Facile, le 25 l'achemine dans le conduit. Y a plus qu'à attendre 
D'être éconduits? AUssi :


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

Arrête !!!!

 Mes collègues se demandent pourquoi je pouffe sans cesse !!!


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Golf a voulu descendre en glissant sur la rampe d'escalier et il a pas vu la boule au bout !!!!!!
> prochaine mission : sauver les balles de golf !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!
> (suis déchaîné aujourd'hui !!!!) :love:


Y en beaucoup? J'amène un caddie?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Mes collègues se demandent pourquoi je pouffe sans cesse !!!


J'ai ça aussi ... alors, je mange un mars ... ça leur donne l'impression que je bouffe et non plus que je pouffe !!!!!


----------



## Lila (9 Décembre 2004)

.....on se sent vraiment protégé avec une telle équipe....:hosto:
 moi j'ai tout plein de brevets de secourisme, feu, escalade, etc etc ....ça me dirait bien de venir vous rejoindre dans l'hélico ....mais j'y vois deux problèmes....
  1- jamais il décollera l'engin....(mais nooooon c'est pas un pb de poids les filles )
  2 - je ne supporterai pas mon nom d'équipière ..*"Lilatrin"*...

  ..donc je préfère voir ça à la TV...

  au fait c'est quoi le n° d'appel d'urgence????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Y en beaucoup? J'amène un caddie?


Dans l'état ou elles sont, amène plutôt une petite cuillère !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

ben y'en a deux... et plates maintenant


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'état ou elles sont, amène plutôt une petite cuillère !!!!!


Moi j'ai des pailles !!!  

Ben quoi y'a du liquide non?


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ça aussi ... alors, je mange un mars ... ça leur donne l'impression que je bouffe et non plus que je pouffe !!!!!


heu je fais quoi... là je peux plus garder mon sérieux pendant la réparation de coeur... :rose: 

Mais c'est trop bon... surtout ne lâchez pas la rampe...


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben y'en a deux... et plates maintenant


On m'aurait dit de ping-pong j'aurais pigé. Un accident est si vite arrivé  

Allez, put in the caddie, les crêpes de golf 

C'est quel numéro le prochain trou?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka ! s'il te plait ! Je sais que ton pilotage est d'une précision diabolique, mais arrête de tondre ta pelouse avec le nélico !!!! La tête en bas ça me donne mal au coeur !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (suis déchaîné aujourd'hui !!!!) :love:



Je te le fais pas dire, mais ça peut s'arranger : on va dire à GrosRené qu'il aille chercher les chaînes du RAV4 pour recréer des liens  

PS. Ne pas oublier de lui dire de te faire descendre de l'hélico avant d'attacher les chaînes, sinon, on va se croire dans James Bond ou produit générique équivalent : feu d'artifice, pales tordues (j'ai pas dit pal tordu) et rotor aux pâquerettes, sans compter les coquelicots des combinaisons rouges éparses sur le plat pays qui est le tien.


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Allez, put in the caddie, les crêpes de golf



Et Lorna va mettre un crêpe à son chapeau pour porter le deuil des dites billes



			
				monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel numéro le prochain trou?



quoi ? le trou de balle ?

Sonny, par ici !


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nexka ! s'il te plait ! Je sais que ton pilotage est d'une précision diabolique, mais arrête de tondre ta pelouse avec le nélico !!!! La tête en bas ça me donne mal au coeur !!!!!


Là je filme en super gros huit


----------



## kitetrip (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, j'ai une véritable fascination pour les zélicos depuis que je n'ai pas piloté un hélico, mais bien peloté dans un hélico, ce qui, vous l'admettrez n'est pas tout-à-fait la même chose à part le manche que l'on manie dans tous les sens bien entendu !!!!!


    Très bon


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas pour les arnachements ... j'en ai prévu de spéciaux en dentelle de Calais renforcée ... c'est pas le must mais c'est provisoire, juste le temps de recevoir la proposition d'Aubade !!! :rateau:
> Et puis, faut quand même faire gaffe, on est là pour soigner les infarctus et pas pour les causer non plus !!!!


Pardon de revenir un peu en arrière mais pourquoi pas un bon soutif en toile de jutte ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heu je fais quoi... là je peux plus garder mon sérieux pendant la réparation de coeur... :rose:
> 
> Mais c'est trop bon... surtout ne lâchez pas la rampe...


 
 .......un doute m'habite 

 En pleine opération, tu peux poster ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

Vite, vite, on a besoin d'une Notarztin...  :hosto:  :hosto: Epidémie d'Angin... :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> prochaine mission : sauver les balles de golf !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!
> (suis déchaîné aujourd'hui !!!!) :love:


Oups, biolent le choc :sick:  :hosto: 
Besoin une oto-rhino-laryngologiste les balles ont fait un par de 18  :casse:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vite, vite, on a besoin d'une Notarztin...  :hosto:  :hosto: Epidémie d'Angin... :hosto: :hosto:


Arrghh !!!! terrible ça, l'épidémie d'angin !!!!!! :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Parait qu'elle a démarré sur un chantier !!!!  

(ben ouais, quoi, les angins de chantier ... c'est bien connu ! non ??? :rateau:  :rateau: )
 :love:


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien ça pour être H24 sur le pont





			
				monoeil a dit:
			
		

> On travaille en trois 8, enfin quand il y aura 3 équipes


Heu  :rateau: 
Pas 24/24 et pas 3  :mouais: 
On vole pas à l'IFR, c'est du médic là pas de la frappe même chirurgicale us


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est trop bon... surtout ne lâchez pas la rampe...


Si si, sinon, les balles remplace la boule 


Le premier qui m'appelle Hanni, je le banni   :hein:​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Mayday ! Mayday !!!!!  
Appel d'urgence des forums techniques : KillerDeMouches a glissé sur un kernel panic et s'est englué dans son attrape-mouches perso !!!!   
Prévoir matériel de désincarcération + tapette (on ne sait jamais !!!!!)
    :love:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mayday ! Mayday !!!!!
> Appel d'urgence des forums techniques : KillerDeMouches a glissé sur un kernel panic et s'est englué dans son attrape-mouches perso !!!!
> Prévoir matériel de désincarcération + tapette (on ne sait jamais !!!!!)
> :love:


Ok, prendez vot' souris les skips


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

... encore un appel !!!!!! ...  
Mais j'ai un doute :
...un certain Jésus demande un tournevis cruciforme pour monter sa crèche...  

et si on lui donne pas, j'ai bien peur qu'il nous fasse toute une Cène !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

On essaye de nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes !!!!!

  Alors, ZeBig ? On cousine avec Bluetooth ???

  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Un appel GSM de l'abbaye de Wetvleteren ... un moine vient de tomber dans une cuve à Trappiste et il nous demande d'aller l'hélitreuiller ... mais il a ajouté : prenez surtout bien votre temps hein !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... encore un appel !!!!!! ...
> Mais j'ai un doute :
> ...un certain Jésus demande un tournevis cruciforme pour monter sa crèche...
> 
> ...



Déjà, s'il ne t'a pas demandé de faire l'âne, t'as évité le pire  
Quoique, quoique... je me demande si tu n'avais pas toutes les qualités pour le rôle    

Ceci dit, gaffe à ce qu'il ne nous multiplie pas les Grug, on n'est pas vendredi, le poisson ça ira.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On essaye de nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes !!!!!
> Alors, ZeBig ? On cousine avec Bluetooth ???



 :rose:  ... tout ce qui sans fil m'a toujours intéressé !!!!!!!!!!!!!       :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

... changera plus Aricosec !!!!!!  
Il a voulu nous donner un coup de main et il est devant chez moi avec un ... lépidoptère !!!!  
Qu'est-ce que j'en fais ??????  
 :love:


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2004)

bloqué devant le bar *stop !* une roue de mon fauteuil crevée *stop* !

demande mecano d'urgence *stop *! ,amene caisse de beaujolpip *stop !*
.

* *


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... changera plus Aricosec !!!!!!
> Il a voulu nous donner un coup de main et il est devant chez moi avec un ... lépidoptère !!!!
> Qu'est-ce que j'en fais ??????
> :love:



Je ne sais pas mais en tous cas ne le laisse pas s'approcher de l'hélico : il va papillonner autour des hôtesses en combinaison rouges et va se prendre dans les pales, tout ce qu'on pourra faire ensuite, c'est du chili !


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

une lepidoptèro-dactylo médicale peut être ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bloqué devant le bar *stop !* une roue de mon fauteuil crevée *stop* !
> demande mecano d'urgence *stop *! ,amene caisse de beaujolpip *stop !*
> * *


Mais c'est qu'il est là mon Rico !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Je t'envoie Nexka, Hélène, madonna et Lorna ... et j'ai caché le défibrilateur !!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
Adieu ! je t'aimais bien mon Rico !!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> .......un doute m'habite
> 
> En pleine opération, tu peux poster ?



le doute ne t'habite plus...  je fais ça entre deux...     

Rassuré...?  et puis bon maîtrise   :rose:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

*Je vole à l'envers si je veux d'abord!!! *    

Bon ok c'est pas encore ça.... Euh *Spyro!!*  :love:  :love:  Tu pourais pas me donner quelques leçons stp    :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'il est là mon Rico !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> Je t'envoie Nexka, Hélène, madonna et Lorna ... et j'ai caché le défibrilateur !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> Adieu ! je t'aimais bien mon Rico !!!!!!   :love:  :love:



Quelle panoplie pour notre Bon Ricoooooooooo...??

Tu as reçu les combinaisons en dentelle de CAlais...? 

Prêtes les Fiiiiiilllleeessss...?


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

N'empéche les filles, je voudrais pas dire, mais on est super polyvalentes comme nanas quand même... Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous qui passe de secrétaire à espionne puis à super secouriste???


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2004)

merci LEBOVSKY ,le bouche a bouche a réussi,je péte le feu !
enfin en meme temps,je ne sais pas si c'est inflammable  
je ne sais pas non plus comment s'appelait la brunette,les autres l'appelait monica  
c'est elle qui m'a remis d'applomb,personne n'a voulu me donner sa recette  
.
si tu connais son remede,explique le moi,ça peut resservir,je l'heberge en ce moment 
.
n'ayant plus rien a dire,veuillez agréer ......................


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> N'empéche les filles, je voudrais pas dire, mais on est super polyvalentes comme nanas quand même... Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous qui passe de secrétaire à espionne puis à super secouriste???


Ouais en attendant .... FAIS GAFFE Nexka ... ne survole pas ce troupeau de moutons en train de rigoler, on va se faire descendre !!!!    :affraid:  :affraid: 
Et tu me demandes pourquoi !!!!!  
Ben parce que dans la laine des moutons hilares, y'a des mites railleuses !!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:   
Pffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> N'empéche les filles, je voudrais pas dire, mais on est super polyvalentes comme nanas quand même... Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous qui passe de secrétaire à espionne puis à super secouriste???



Ben si c'est nous... :style:

c'est tout à fait ça nexka Polyvalentes...  sans raconter le reste des autres qualifs...  
Au top le staff  *des MacGéennes*, en plus avec des nouvelles, ce qui ne gâche rien  :style:


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais en attendant .... FAIS GAFFE Nexka ... ne survole pas ce troupeau de moutons en train de rigoler, on va se faire descendre !!!!    :affraid:  :affraid:
> Et tu me demandes pourquoi !!!!!
> Ben parce que dans la laine des moutons hilares, y'a des mites railleuses !!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:
> Pffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!




oula heureusement que j'ai quitté la salle d'Op...     

t'as bouffé quoi TheBig ce matin...?     :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> N'empéche les filles, je voudrais pas dire, mais on est super polyvalentes comme nanas quand même... Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous qui passe de secrétaire à espionne puis à super secouriste???


Je préviens !!!!  
Pas question de demander une augmentation !!!!! Je vous vois venir !!!!!!   
Vous avez déjà des uniformes de rêve, un gros engin tout rouge pour vous envoyer en l'air, des collègues charmants, et en plus, vous voudriez du fric ????   
Arf ! .................................................. c'est non !!!!! ........................................ :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

C'est de ceux là que tu parles??    :hein: 

J'y peux rien moi, chaque fois que je vois un terrain de rugby, faut que je m'approche, on sait jamais, ya peut être un beau mâle bléssé!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 

*Aller les filles!! Intervention!! *   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'y peux rien moi, chaque fois que je vois un terrain de rugby, faut que je m'approche


   ... euh Nexka ... si tu pratiques le rugby, je serais éventuellement d'accord de négocier une petite augmentation rien que pour toi !!!!!!! :sick:  :affraid: 
(ouf, heureusement que je suis un spécialiste de la sortie de mêlée !!!!! :rose:  :rateau: )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Arf ! Je viens de recevoir un mail de mon fils disant en substance ceci : "salut pa ! trop fort le nélico ... en plus, te connaissant, je suis certain que tu t'y crois !!!!!    "

   ... non mais ! il me prend pour un débile ???????  
...m'y croire ! moi !!!!  

Euh ! fais quand même gaffe Nexka, y'a des pylones à haute tension à 10 heures ! Et Lorna ! arrête de te fourrer le trident dans le nez !!!!!       :love:


----------



## aricosec (9 Décembre 2004)

help !  
.
demande seau de glace,pour calmer eruption papy  
.
[ps :mode thebig science infuse ] " est ce qu'on dit eruption pour ce symptome ?
depuis le temps,je ne me rappelle plus"  [mode arico viagraté ]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Je peux embarquer, avec du menu matériel de premier secours : un grappin un harpon des cigarillos, des tongs antidérapantes, l'intégrale du Marquis de Sade en format poche, un pâté en croûte du Morvan, une vieille montre, un pomme verte, du bon sens paysan, aucune intuition, ma... heu..., mon couteau lapon et assez peu de morale...


Arf ! Roberto ! enfin !!!!!!!    
Sans toi, ça commencait à sentir le fennec ici !!!!!!! :rateau: 
Tu leur a donné de mauvaises habitudes sans aucun doute !!!!! :rateau: 
On t'attend ! Amène juste ton "peu de morale" ... ça suffira pour commencer !  
Pour le reste, on verra à la vente de charité organisée pour les MacGéCoptérins nécessiteux ... le couteau lapon peut cuber assez haut si on s'en sert pour menacer les acheteurs !!! :rose: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Argh ! moins gai !  
Je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis à J-48 de l'emménagement dans mon "bunker" sécurisé ...  
Autre mauvaise nouvelle, la gestion des firewalls est outsourcée à l'extérieur ... on pourra donc pas bidouiller...  
Bref, poster au taf sera "mission impossible" .... argh !!!  
Quant à poster de la maison ... faudra m'arranger pour avoir beaucoup  de virements à faire passer par le PC Banking... :rateau: 
Ou alors, rentrer dans la clandestinité et poster de la cave !!!!!  
Bordel ! ... ça me flanque le mouron tout ça !!!!!  
J'ai besoin de vous, moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... TheBigin :rose:


euh... ça se danse?:rose:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

On viendra te sauver avec le nélicoptère, t'en fait pas  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On viendra te sauver avec le nélicoptère, t'en fait pas  :love:


Arf ! Merci Nexka !  
C'est pas pour te décourager, mais le site est placé sous la surveillance de l'OTAN....... (lutte anti-terrorisme oblige)  
Alors, t'as intérêt à mettre un gilet pare-balles sous les fesses ... comme au Vietnam !!!!  
ps : mieux vaut en rire !!!!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin de vous, moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:






*Nous zaussssiiiiiiiiiiiiii....... :love: Reviens TheBiginnounnet...*


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Nexka !
> C'est pas pour te décourager, mais le site est placé sous la surveillance de l'OTAN....... (lutte anti-terrorisme oblige)
> Alors, t'as intérêt à mettre un gilet pare-balles sous les fesses ... comme au Vietnam !!!!
> ps : mieux vaut en rire !!!!




Ahh??    Carement!!! 
Tu travailles dans une fabrique d'arme ou koi???    


Bon va falloir ruser... On va devoir faire appel à notre ancien patron les filles!!  :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Nous zaussssiiiiiiiiiiiiii....... :love: Reviens TheBiginnounnet...*


Euh ! Merci Hélène ... mais je ne suis pas encore parti !!!!!!   :love: 
Pendant que tu y es, ramène aussi le Doc pour mon oraison funèbre !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pardon de revenir un peu en arrière mais pourquoi pas un bon soutif en toile de jutte ?


 
 Arghhh !
 ça va pas non !!!
 ça doit gratter à mort à ça !! :affraid:


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh !
> ça va pas non !!!
> ça doit gratter à mort à ça !! :affraid:



 oula il est fou ce BAssssssss... 

On va lui faire porter des slips en toile de jutte, nous,  tu vas voir...


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on est presque complet !!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cet équipage... comment dire.... vous ne le trouvez pas un peu... rudimentaire ?
Surtout l'autre là à droite... avec sa veste en peau de pécari!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu travailles dans une fabrique d'arme ou koi???


Même pas ... et si c'était le cas, je démissionnerais dans l'heure !!!!!  
Simplement on emménage dans le centre stratégique européen d'une grosse boîte américaine, ce centre regroupant  toute l'informatique et les communications de centaines d'autres sociétés.... alors, bonjour la sécurité !!!!!!


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oula il est fou ce BAssssssss...
> 
> On va lui faire porter des slips en toile de jutte, nous,  tu vas voir...



Mieux...    Des slips en gants de crin    Gniark gniark


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2004)

Héhé ! 
 Sinon j'ai déjà l'uniforme pour le nélicoptère ! 
_Faudra juste faire un peu de place ou le chapeau_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Cet équipage... comment dire.... vous ne le trouvez pas un peu... rudimentaire ?
> Surtout l'autre là à droite... avec sa veste en peau de pécari!



   ... salopiot ! remy !!!! ...    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mieux...    Des slips en gants de crin    Gniark gniark


Arrrghhhhh !!!!!!!
 :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Moi qui ne porte que des caleçons en pure soie de poils de porcs !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopiot ! remy !!!! ...   :love:


Désolé, mais je découvre seulement ce post, et vous avez déjà pris une telle altitude avec votre zélécopteur que j'ai bien du mal à vous rejoindre avec ma giro-couronne à propulseur arrière!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Bon quelqu'un peut me faire un p'tit résumé ...  oui je me suis absentée quoi ... 1h ou 2 et c'est déjà le b***** !!! 

   Bon alors Zebig , j'ai pas droit à ma tenue rouge ?  rooo ch'uis déçue ! 

   Quoique la tenue de lapin ..me sera utile pour crêcher chez toi  au fait mon train arrive à 23h45 ce soir ...c'est toujours ok ...? 


 PS : j'ai horreur des piqures ... et les hommes à cheveux (longs) c'est pas trop mon rayon, alors je sais pas si je ferai une bonne coéquipière pour jpmiss


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !
> Sinon j'ai déjà l'uniforme pour le nélicoptère !
> _Faudra juste faire un peu de place ou le chapeau_



Non non non   Moi j'ai pas le droit au sabre lazer, alors le chapeau de Lumaï et le trident de Lornette, dehors aussi!!!   
Non mais!!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Décembre 2004)

Helloooo !!! 
Maybe I can help ?
Je pourrais tenir l'Awarezine, le Magazine pour rester aware !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quoique la tenue de lapin ..me sera utile pour crêcher chez toi  au fait mon train arrive à 23h45 ce soir ...c'est toujours ok ...?


Ok ! Tu me reconnaîtras sans problème : j'aurais dans la main droite la cage adéquate, et dans la main gauche un paquet de Cunifloc nature et de foin de fleurs pour l'alibi !!!!! :rose: 
En même temps, j'ai expliqué à ma femme que je prenais livraison d'un lapin nain de type particulier ... un "lapinus savonus proprus" dont la particularité est d'utiliser les toilettes communes et d'aimer prendre des bains... ça évitera tout problème dans le cas ou ma femme te surprendrait dans la salle de bains...! :rateau: 
Par contre, il faudra que tu partages la cage avec Tigrou, mon (vrai) lapin nain !!!! Alors, garde ton trident sur toi, ça pourra t'être utile !!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh ! J'ajouterais aussi que si je vois un gaillard affublé d'un T-Shirt "Kill" à la sortie du train ... ben je te connais pas hein !!!!!  :rose: 
courageux d'accord , mais téméraire ... non !!! :rose:


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non non non   Moi j'ai pas le droit au sabre lazer, alors le chapeau de Lumaï et le trident de Lornette, dehors aussi!!!
> Non mais!!!


 Ho ben j'proposais ça comme ça hein... 

 Et puis il peut servir de pare-soleil, mon chapeau, aussi... _ça peut être utile un pare-soleil... _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Helloooo !!!
> Maybe I can help ?
> Je pourrais tenir l'Awarezine, le Magazine pour rester aware !


Hi JC !!!!!!
If you are ready to make the grand écart between two rescue helicopters for a free show given for our nécessiteux, you are welcome into our organization !!!!
Please note that we don't have any filet in the case you fall down !!!!
You can take the trident of Lorna to sign your contract in 5 exemplaires !!!!!
See you soon !
In a friendly way ... blabla ... zebig


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ok ! Tu me reconnaîtras sans problème : j'aurais dans la main droite la cage adéquate, et dans la main gauche un paquet de Cunifloc nature et de foin de fleurs pour l'alibi !!!!! :rose:
> En même temps, j'ai expliqué à ma femme que je prenais livraison d'un lapin nain de type particulier ... un "lapinus savonus proprus" dont la particularité est d'utiliser les toilettes communes et d'aimer prendre des bains... ça évitera tout problème dans le cas ou ma femme te surprendrait dans la salle de bains...! :rateau:
> Par contre, il faudra que tu partages la cage avec Tigrou, mon (vrai) lapin nain !!!! Alors, garde ton trident sur toi, ça pourra t'être utile !!!!!    :love:  :love:


  Euh quelques questions avant de sauter dans le train ...

   Dis tu ne vas pas me faire manger du Cunifloc ? :affraid:  Et puis j'ai le rhume des foins !!! :hein:

   Bonjour le séjour comme ça va être sympa.

   Ton tigrou là :mouais: tu vas pas nous mettre dans la même cage tout de même !!!!! 
   Oui je sais comme tu m'as dit : il me tiendra chaud ton lapin ...  mais justement !!
   Gare à lui j'ai mon trident.


   Sinon ... y'à pas de place chez ton fils ? 


  ouais bon :mouais: y'à la copine !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! J'ajouterais aussi que si je vois un gaillard affublé d'un T-Shirt "Kill" à la sortie du train ... ben je te connais pas hein !!!!! :rose:
> courageux d'accord , mais téméraire ... non !!! :rose:


  comment qui se dégonfle lui ! 

  Pfff et ton RAV il te sert à quoi dans ce cas hein ? :hein:  meuuuh oui un peu d'imagination voyons !!!


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben j'proposais ça comme ça hein...
> 
> Et puis il peut servir de pare-soleil, mon chapeau, aussi... _ça peut être utile un pare-soleil... _



Mais non ya pas besoin, parce que déjà 
1- je vole les pâles en bas :hein: (oui j'ai un peu de mal) et ça jusqu'a que Spyro accepte de me donner des cours :love:
2- Dans les hélicos on a des supers casques anti soleil, avec juste un fente au centre de la visière, tu sais comme dans la série de the big 
3-  *YA PLUS DE PLACE DANS LE NAVION!!!!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ... y'à pas de place chez ton fils ?


Ben je suis un peu emmerdé parce qu'il héberge déjà une copine à moi déguisée en grenouille et je crains que sa femme n'ait quelques soupçons !!!!!!   
... tu comprends, une grenouille avec un 90 C ... ben ça court pas les rues !!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> 3-  *YA PLUS DE PLACE DANS LE NAVION!!!!!*


...ben on se serrera un peu (  ) et puis au plus on est de fous au moins il y a de riz et au moins il y a de riz, au moins il y a de mariages... et qui dit, moins de mariages dit moins de coups sur la gueule et en définitive, moins de boulot pour nous !!!!!
C'est tout bénéf !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ben on se serrera un peu (  ) et puis au plus on est de fous au moins il y a de riz et au moins il y a de riz, au moins il y a de mariages... et qui dit, moins de mariages dit moins de coups sur la gueule et en définitive, moins de boulot pour nous !!!!!
> C'est tout bénéf !!!!! :love:  :love:



Mais non c'est pas Lumaï que je veux pas, c'est son chapeau, que dis je son sombrero, ya pas la place pour toute ces conneries   
Puis en plus personne ne voudra epouser le chapeau,


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est pas Lumaï que je veux pas, c'est son chapeau, que dis je son sombrero, ya pas la place pour toute ces conneries


 Mais je deviens quoi sans mon chapeau, moi ??? :affraid::sick:




			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis en plus personne ne voudra epouser le chapeau,


 Ha... 
 ce serait à cause de lui alors, que je reste catherinnette après avoir dépassé la date limite... :mouais: :hein:
 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis un peu emmerdé parce qu'il héberge déjà une copine à moi déguisée en grenouille et je crains que sa femme n'ait quelques soupçons !!!!!!


  Ben voila, la lapine se fait doubler par une grenouille ! on aura tout vu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Et m...... ! erreur de commande pour les combinaisons !!!!
Voici ce qu'ils viennent de me livrer ...   :






Bof, j'ai pris quand même !!!! On fera avec !!!!!!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et m...... ! erreur de commande pour les combinaisons !!!!
> Voici ce qu'ils viennent de me livrer ...   :
> 
> 
> ...


  Oui il me tarde de te voir dans cette tenue Zebig ! :love:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et m...... ! erreur de commande pour les combinaisons !!!!
> Voici ce qu'ils viennent de me livrer ...  :
> 
> 
> ...


L'est bien cet hélico avec option sous-marin  
Achète cher camérin du Cdt Cousteau pour finir de nous faire marin


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

On devrait tous tenir là-dedans, non ?

 Avec tenue....avec chapeau....

 Sans tenue..... 

 Mais toujours avec chapeau ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On devrait tous tenir là-dedans, non ?


Purée ! Nexka a encore atterri dans la merde ......    
La prochaine fois, elle nettoiera  toute seule !!!!!  
 :love:


...et arrête avec cette pelouse !!!!!!!


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! Nexka a encore atterri dans la merde ......
> La prochaine fois, elle nettoiera toute seule !!!!!
> :love:
> 
> ...


Où ça la pelouse? Moi je la trouve bien argile la pilotine 
Sans pale et faire la girouette, impossible ! L'est bien c't'héli con 
Bon, maintenant qu'on a la tête à l'envers on sauve qui, à part not' peau?


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas, il est hors de question qu'on m'appelle poildepine.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hi JC !!!!!!
> If you are ready to make the grand écart between two rescue helicopters for a free show given for our nécessiteux, you are welcome into our organization !!!!
> Please note that we don't have any filet in the case you fall down !!!!
> You can take the trident of Lorna to sign your contract in 5 exemplaires !!!!!
> ...





Yeah !! 
Cool ! 
I go m'entraîner at once ! 
See you soon, JL !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Yeah !!
> Cool !
> I go m'entraîner at once !
> See you soon, JL !


Hello JC !!
Please note that it will be difficult for you entraîner for the grand ecart between 2 helicopters because we have only one at the present time !!!!! - so, if you want quand même to do the grand ecart it may be very dangerous because it can happen that you déchire your froc when you see that one nelicopter is missing !!!!
If you fall down (shut down is for my PC ! :rateau: ) please use the chapeau of Lumai as a parachute ... on one side, it can save your live, and on the other side, we will be debarrased of this monstruous chapeau !!! :rateau: 
Thank you in advance !!!
JL


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hello JC !!
> Please note that it will be difficult for you entraîner for the grand ecart between 2 helicopters because we have only one at the present time !!!!! - so, if you want quand même to do the grand ecart it may be very dangerous because it can happen that you déchire your froc when you see that one nelicopter is missing !!!!
> If you fall down (shut down is for my PC ! :rateau: ) please use the chapeau of Lumai as a parachute ... on one side, it can save your live, and on the other side, we will be debarrased of this monstruous chapeau !!! :rateau:
> Thank you in advance !!!
> JL


 aaah, ces flamands, quand ils parlent ensemble je comprend décidément que dalle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Oh ! Jean-Claude !
I forget to say you something very important !!!!!
If your pilotine is Nexka, please note that she is always flying with the pales à l'envers because of her pelouse !!!! 
So, if you don't want to be transformed into hachis parmentier, please be aware that you have to jump from the helico à l'envers too... it means up and not down !
I would like to avoid receiving some bidoche on my tronche because I just have a new combinaison !!!!
So, good luck with Nexka JC !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

One more thing JC and after that I let you tranquille !
Nexka has a black cat but this cat is our mascotte ... this is a special cat because he is amovible (if you don't understand, doesn't matter ... rinàfoutt) ... so please, be gentil with this cat and don't throw it by the window thinking that it is putois ... it is NOT a putois !!!!! 
OK ?????


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il est hors de question qu'on m'appelle poildepine.



     ça se pose là...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Décembre 2004)

OK JL !!  
I will train with two customised tondeuses à gazon pour que ce soit plus realistic ! 
Thanks a lot !


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2004)

Vu le nombre d'équipierins à embarquer, je propose de former une escadrille







QUI A SUGGERE DE ME NOMMER CHEF D'ESCADRILLE?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> QUI A SUGGERE DE ME NOMMER CHEF D'ESCADRILLE?


Commence par enlever tes tongues parce que là, on dirait un chef d'espadrille !!!!!
    :love:


----------



## r e m y (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Commence par enlever tes tongues parce que là, on dirait un chef d'espadrille !!!!!
> :love:


Mais c'est pour danser TheBIGIN avec Macelene!


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok c'est pas encore ça.... Euh *Spyro!!*  :love:  :love:  Tu pourais pas me donner quelques leçons stp    :love:  :love:


Oh :love: ce serait avec plaisir... euh... tu mets la fameuse combinaison 2 tailles en dessous d'abord ? :rose: :rose: :rose: 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est pas Lumaï que je veux pas, c'est son chapeau, que dis je son sombrero, ya pas la place pour toute ces conneries


D'abord les sombres héros ne demandent qu'à être mis en lumière , et puis ça peut ptet faire parachute, en cas de besoin ??  



_PS: :love: :love: __:love: tout le monde, même si j'ai eu que le temps de lire en diagonale (ce qui est difficile quand on a un écran cathodique, il faut le pencher, c'est lourd)
_


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai eu que le temps de lire en diagonale (ce qui est difficile quand on a un écran cathodique, il faut le pencher, c'est lourd)
> _


    :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pour danser TheBIGIN avec Macelene!



:rose: mais avec grand plaisir....  à la prochaine escale de l'espadrille


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: mais avec grand plaisir.... à la prochiane escale de l'espadrille


M'en vais recycler mes charentaises moi :rose:


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: :love: :love: __:love: tout le monde, même si j'ai eu que le temps de lire en diagonale (ce qui est difficile quand on a un écran cathodique, il faut le pencher, c'est lourd)_


Hélico one or two demandé pour hélitreuiller écran super lourd.
Nexka, si c'est toi, hélipousse


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

...à notre sympathique et joyeuse équipe....

J'entends       sous les ailes étoilées de mon
         Aéroplane
         Siffler les vipères
         Dans les rafales des vents de l'orage
         Claquer dans l'écho des coups de tonnerre
         Le marteau du sang dans mes veines
         Et le fléau de ma colère
         Piquer des loopings
         Des vrilles et des chandelles
         Rouler des tonneaux dans le manteau du cielJe vois       sur les écrans radars
         La foudre lancer des éclairs
         A l'assaut des miradors
         Du chaos
         Et sur ma radio de bord
         J'entends hurler les sirènes
         Des tours de l'aéroport
         Hé Jack!
         Sors de ton nuage
         Redescends sur terre
         Reste pas planté sur l'aire
         De décollage 

 Gloire       aux héros
         De la voltige
         Aux enchanteurs
         Qui font valser leurs planeurs
         Dans l'onde invisible
         Des colonnes d'air
         Par où les voiliers du ciel
         S'ennivrent
         D'immensité et de profondeur
         Sans avoir peur
         De se brûler les ailes
         Au flambeau du Soleil 

 J'entends       dans le fracas des décharges électriques aériennes
         Battre les tambours
         De l'amour et de la haine
         Rouler dans le sexe des volcans
         Les flots de bave incendiaire
         Et les torrents de lave
         Du magma
         Fracasser la terre
         Incendier les nuages
         Tordre les barrières et les barreaux des cages
         J'entends la voix des sirènes
         Hurler du haut de la tour de contrôle
         Reste pas planter sur l'aire
         De décollage 

 Gloire       aux héros de la voltige
         Des enchanteurs
         Qui font valser leurs planeurs
         Sur les vagues invisibles
         Des colonnes d'air
         Où les voiliers du ciel
         S'ennivrent d'éternité
         Sans avoir peur
         De se brûler les ailes
         Au flambeau du simple ciel 

 Aux héros       de la voltige
         Qui n'ont pas peur
         De se brûler
         Les ailes
         Cours, décolle... envole toi ... 

 A la       vitesse où tu vas
         Qui pourrait te rattraper
         Décolle

Higelin       Jacques, *"Aux héros de la voltige"*


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il est hors de question qu'on m'appelle poildepine.



Puisqu'il est dans le coin, on va le faire à la Jean-Claude Vandamme. Poildepectine ça te va?  :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il est dans le coin, on va le faire à la Jean-Claude Vandamme. Poildepectine ça te va?  :love:




Hey !! 
You're aware, man !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonGquatrain, ça me va  La tenue de "sauveteuse" avec petite bouée rouge, ça se négocie... cher


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien calme tout à coup !

Où est theBigcopter ?

Devant sa télé ?

Avec ces appareils plus ou moins fiables
pilotés n'importe comment
et des acrobates awares
on peut craindre le pire !  :affraid: 

Z'auront p'têtre besoin
- d'un double mètre
- de planches en sapin
- d'un menuisin
- d'un croquemortin  :affraid: 

Courage l'équipe des titines   
Tenez bon  
De nouvelles missions dangereuses vous attendent   
La planète compte sur vous !


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh :love: ce serait avec plaisir... euh... tu mets la fameuse combinaison 2 tailles en dessous d'abord ? :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> [/i]



Déjà que je suis pas bien épaisse, si je met une combinaison deux tailles en dessous, je disparais  :hein:    En plus déjà que ça va être difficile d'en trouver une à ma taile...


----------



## touba (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que je suis pas bien épaisse, si je met une combinaison deux tailles en dessous, je disparais  :hein:    En plus déjà que ça va être difficile d'en trouver une à ma taile...


 fais un peu d'aviron bayonnais... :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et m...... ! erreur de commande pour les combinaisons !!!!
> Voici ce qu'ils viennent de me livrer ...   :
> 
> 
> ...




Ban alors là direct je dis *Stop!!!* 

Je m'explique... En vrai, pendant les vacances, je suis secouriste sur les plages, donc je sais de quoi je parle   

Alors avec ce genre de maillot, il est impossible de nager, en effet vous remarquerez que les bretelles ne se croisent pas dans le dos, du coup à la moindre vague, pouf tout fou le camp    Et secourir un gars toute nue c'est pas évident. Enfin la première fois ça va en fait, mais aprés, bah ya des petits malins qui ont tout compris qui font semblant de se noyer... Et en fait il sont pas du tout inconscient quand on les raméne sur la plage...    :hein:  :hein: 
Dans la série ça va, parce que les filles ont des nénés tellement énormes que les bretelles s'incrustent dans la peau du dos  :affraid: 
Mais bon moi c'est trop pas mon cas, alors je dis *NON!!!!*


----------



## touba (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon moi c'est trop pas mon cas, alors je dis *NON!!!!*


 et bah moi je dis oui aux gros nénés dans les téléfilms pour enfants à 17hOO ! :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que je suis pas bien épaisse, si je met une combinaison deux tailles en dessous, je disparais


Eh non c'est la combinaison qui disparaît  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh non c'est la combinaison qui disparaît  :love:  :love:




  


*Des leçons de vol!!! * Spyro, on commence par *des leçons de vol*   

Bah oui quoi aprés le The Big il rale parce que je vole les pales en bas.... *Elle va pas se tondre toute seule la pelouse monsieur The big!!! *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Euh ! Qui est de service de nuit bande de naseux et naseuses ????    :love: 
Je préviens : pas moi en tous cas !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Qui est de service de nuit bande de naseux et naseuses ????    :love:
> Je préviens : pas moi en tous cas !!!!! :rateau:



ben c payé comment...?  

Mais bon je peux faire un peu de bénévolat...


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Qui est de service de nuit bande de naseux et naseuses ????    :love:
> Je préviens : pas moi en tous cas !!!!! :rateau:


Çà y, çà commence  :mouais: 
Espèce de chef  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> *Des leçons de vol!!! * Spyro, on commence par *des leçons de vol*


Ah mais bien entendu, jusqu'à quel ciel veux-tu que je t'emmène ?
Je sais compter jusqu'à sept  :love:  :love:   

_Bon là je sors_


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais bien entendu, jusqu'à quel ciel veux-tu que je t'emmène ?
> Je sais compter jusqu'à sept  :love:  :love:
> 
> _Bon là je sors_



Bon, patron The big, je prend ma soirée moi finalement


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon, patron The big, je prend ma soirée moi finalement



 tu fais quoi...?   pas au bahut ce soir ? tu peux peut-être prendre la relève en fin de nuit...?


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi...?   pas au bahut ce soir ? tu peux peut-être prendre la relève en fin de nuit...?



Arffff oki, en fin fin de nuit alors


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arffff oki, en fin fin de nuit alors


 Tu en es à quel niveau là ...?


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es à quel niveau là ...?



  

C'est curieux les filles alors!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux les filles alors!


  :hein: ch'uis pas une fille ch'uis une diablotine ! :rose: cé pas pareil crois-moi ! 

  


  PS : t'as pas répondu à ma question ...


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ch'uis pas une fille ch'uis une diablotine ! :rose: cé pas pareil crois-moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il m'aprend le décolage!! J'ai dit que ct juste des leçon de vol   Non mais oh!!!   


Bon au lieu de commérer les filles et diablotine     Trouver donc une solution pour faire s'echaper notre nouveau patron de sa forteresse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il m'aprend le décolage!! J'ai dit que ct juste des leçon de vol   Non mais oh!!!
> 
> 
> Bon au lieu de commérer les filles et diablotine     Trouver donc une solution pour faire s'echaper notre nouveau patron de sa forteresse


  Ben oui le décolage ... on est bien d'accord  ...

  otre nouveau patron ...  ou ça ? forteresse ?  j'ai pas tout suivi moi on dirait :hein: ... :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (9 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui le décolage ... on est bien d'accord  ...
> 
> otre nouveau patron ...  ou ça ? forteresse ?  j'ai pas tout suivi moi on dirait :hein: ... :rateau:



Ok on récapitule...  :hein:  :hein: 

Aprés avoir démissioné de Roberto, nous avons été engagé par The Big pour travailler comme secouriste dans un hélico...   Sauf que The big va bientot être enfermé dans une forterresse surveillée par l'Otan et qu'il est triste   Donc notre super Girl Team, on doit essayer de trouver un moyen de le faire sortir...   Et c'est pas gagné...   


*Bon maintenant arretez de me poser des questions, vous me deconcentrez*


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

Ben, les ricains veulent enfermer TheBig dans un espèce de guantanamo gelbo-européen


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

on est là... on réfléchit... on s'organise... on fait des plans...   

Pour le reste tout est calme... rien en vue...


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est juste pour dire que pour se détendre entre les exercices de vol, on n'hésite pas à faire la fête. J'ai bien essayé d'en profiter, mais elle était pas d'humeur...


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Ben Nexka...  Le pôv Spyro.


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... on réfléchit...


Oups, çà craint là :affraid:


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oups, çà craint là :affraid:


 salaud !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oups, çà craint là :affraid:



la passion t'égare...  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Donc notre super Girl Team, on doit essayer de trouver un moyen de le faire sortir...   Et c'est pas gagné...


     ... Merci le Girl Team ... juste le temps d'écraser une petite larme et je reviens prendre mon service matinal ....  

Voilà ... c'est fait !

Entrer ou sortir c'est pas le problème !!!  ... c'est pas 18 portiques de sécurité et 2 fouilles au corps à chaque fois qui vont m'arrêter !!!  
Le problème, ce sont ces p..... de firewalls qui sont gérés à distance qu'il faut absolument traficouiller pour me libérer un port de sortie !!!! Arff !!!

... quelques minutes de boulot à partir du moment ou j'ai les mots de passe !!!!!

J'avais bien pensé envoyer Jean-Claude sur place pour les pulvériser à coups de lance-missiles, mais c'est pas une solution à long terme !
J'avais aussi pensé envoyer Nexka faire diversion en vol inversé, mais comme y'a une grande pelouse devant la réception, elle pourra pas s'empêcher de la tondre et elle se fera cueillir !!!
Reste la solution d'envoyer Hélène, Madonna et Lorna sur place ... je m'explique :
Arrghh ! je fais semblant d'avoir un infarctus ...
Ils appellent les secours ...
Nexka se pose sur le toit du building et vous arrivez avec votre matos ...
Dès que vous pénétrez dans la salle des firewalls, Lorna sort son trident, menace tout le monde et exige les mots de passe ...
On  bidouille les trucs en vitesse, je poste mon thread et on se tire ...!
Le seul problème, c'est que dès qu'on sera partis, il vont tout remettre comme avant et qu'il faudra recommencer l'opération à chaque fois que je veux poster un truc !
...ça risque de faire un peu lourd !!!  et encore, imaginez si à ma place y'avait GlobalCut !!!!  
Si vous avez d'autres solutions ... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu démissionnes et tu vis bien en écrivant tranquillos et sans contraintes extérieures le récit de ta vie.


Arffff !!!!  excellente idée, Roberto !!!!!   :love: 
...parce que tu crois que le "récit de ma vie" peut intéresser quelqu'un !!!!    
Par contre, une "sorte de roman" sur le forum, un truc entre rêve et réalité avec une petite pointe de surréalisme et de surnaturel ... ça ! ça me plairait... !!! :love: 
De temps en temps, j'écris une page ... je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que ça prend forme, mais presque...   
Bon, assez de simagrées ... je vais être franc et direct  : en fait, j'attends que tu sois le boss chez Albin Michel  et après, ben je me lance !!!!!   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Private message for Jean-Claude !
Dear JC !
Yesterday evening, you forgot your bazooka on my divan... the problem is that Tigrou, my lapin nain, is entered into the bazooka thinking that it was a kind of terrier !
As my wife was en colère because I was posting on MacGé, she took the bazooka, she presses the détente, and ... heureusement, she rates me otherwise it should be impossible for me to write you a private message this morning !!!
So I need your help to décolle my lapin nain from the wall ... I try alone, but the dents are so enfonced into the wall that I don't succeed !!!!!
So, please JC, contact me as soon as possible !!!!
Thank you !
JL


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...parce que tu crois que le "récit de ma vie" peut intéresser quelqu'un !!!!


Connaissant tes talents de conteur... oui. :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Connaissant tes talents de conteur... oui. :love:


Arf ! Merci poildep ...   
Mais pour plaire maintenant, faut du "croustillant", du sexe et du sang une page sur deux !!!  
Va falloir que j'invente ou que j'improvise !!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff !!!!  Par contre, une "sorte de roman" sur le forum, un truc entre rêve et réalité avec une petite pointe de surréalisme et de surnaturel ... ça ! ça me plairait... !!! :love:
> De temps en temps, j'écris une page ... je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que ça prend forme, mais presque...
> Bon, assez de simagrées ...



pris la main dans le sac à défaut d'être sur la plume...  

TheBig, tu en as trop dit   

et si tu as besoin de tapoteurs(euses) tu sais comment nous joindre   


_pour les conditions, ça peut se négocier_  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci poildep ...
> Mais pour plaire maintenant, faut du "croustillant", du sexe et du sang une page sur deux !!!
> Va falloir que j'invente ou que j'improvise !!!!!!    :love:  :love:


  ben t'as pas ta copine grenouille ! :mouais: tu sais celle qui m'a doublée ! 




  Ps : moi ch'uis prête à user mon trident pour te défendre ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ps : moi ch'uis prête à user mon trident pour te défendre ! :love:



 :rose:  ... merci Lorna !!!! ... :rose:   
Dis ! pourrais-tu me prévenir quand ton trident sera tellement usé que tu ne pourras même plus piquer un bout de fromage pour l'apéro ... là, je saurai que je ne cours plus aucun risque à me montrer sous mon vrai jour !!!!! :rateau:    :love:  :love: 

Arf !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> là, je saurai que je ne cours plus aucun risque à me montrer sous mon vrai jour !!!!! :rateau:    :love:  :love:


  Ahnon !  pas toi ZeBig !!! 


  Ps : les têtes de mon trident son interchangeables  sophistiquée la diablotine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ahnon !  pas toi ZeBig !!!


...tu sais bien que non !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...tu sais bien que non !!!!!!!!


  Aaaaaaah ! :love: :love: :love:


  bon alors on en est où niveau stratégie de détournement de connexion ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Tidju !    Calme aujourd'hui !!!!!  
Pas un appel d'urgence ... rien !  

Arf ! c'est que tout va bien alors !!!!!!


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Dites?
Je ne sais pas si ça relève d'une mission de cette superbe équipe,
mais vu d'ici il y a plein de smileys qui s'affichent plus dans les signatures ?
Chez vous aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dites?
> Je ne sais pas si ça relève d'une mission de cette superbe équipe,
> mais vu d'ici il y a plein de smileys qui s'affichent plus dans les signatures ?
> Chez vous aussi ?


  ben chez moi aussi mais comme l'autre jour tu m'as dit que c'est moi qui _déconnait_  je pensais que


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben chez moi aussi mais comme l'autre jour tu m'as dit que c'est moi qui _déconnait_  je pensais que


Parce que tu crois tout ce que je te dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> mais vu d'ici il y a plein de smileys qui s'affichent plus dans les signatures ?



simple: firefox   et plus rien ne te sera caché


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...un tas de trucs en "in" auxquels je ne ne peux pas résister...



A ce propos, on vient de livrer 2 cartons d'Atropin !!
je les mets où ?  la soute est pleine...


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> vu d'ici il y a plein de smileys qui s'affichent plus dans les signatures ?


Une histoire de 404 on dirait (non c'est pas une voiture).
Y a qu'à modifier vos signatures en les liant chez moi à la place  
En plus c'est facile y a qu'à cliquer dans la case dans le coin pour avoir le lien avec les balises et tout


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire de 404 on dirait (non c'est pas une voiture).
> Y a qu'à modifier vos signatures en les liant chez moi à la place
> En plus c'est facile y a qu'à cliquer dans la case dans le coin pour avoir le lien avec les balises et tout


Merci


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Private message for Jean-Claude !
> Dear JC !
> Yesterday evening, you forgot your bazooka on my divan... the problem is that Tigrou, my lapin nain, is entered into the bazooka thinking that it was a kind of terrier !
> As my wife was en colère because I was posting on MacGé, she took the bazooka, she presses the détente, and ... heureusement, she rates me otherwise it should be impossible for me to write you a private message this morning !!!
> ...





Hellooo JL !!! 
OK !
I go de l'autre côté of the wall and I give a big kick là où there is ton dwarf rabbit ! 
Attention, ready ?
WOOOOOOOOOOOOTCHAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!
Catch it !!!!


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo JL !!!
> OK !
> I go de l'autre côté of the wall and I give a big kick là où there is ton dwarf rabbit !
> Attention, ready ?
> ...



Moi aussi suis coincée dans un terrier avec des rabbits Monsieur JCV...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

j'arrive trop tard ,j'ai  pas eu le temp de deposer mon cv a temp 
je vois que l'equipe est au complet   

si toutefois vous avez une place de standardiste sa me convient
pas besoin de combinaison 2 tailles trop petite pour repondre au telephone  !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de combinaison 2 tailles trop petite pour repondre au telephone  !!!!


Euh  ! si ! si !!!!!     :love: 
Robertav ... notre téléphoniste de choc !!!!!!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Je peux éventuellement jouer le rôle de la mascotte, style labrador ou rintintin :mouais: Mais bon c'est vraiment parce qu'il y a des vies à sauver parce que le bandana rouge :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh  ! si ! si !!!!!     :love:
> Robertav ... notre téléphoniste de choc !!!!!!!!!!!!!     :love:




bonsoir

vous etes en liaison avec MacGéCopter, veuillez vous munir de votre n° de secu
votre age, votre sexe et votre probleme...
MacGéCopter vous informe que toutes conversations seront enregistré
et que la  standardiste est marié !!..
veuillez patienter quelques instant , la comunication va etre etablie !!....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux éventuellement jouer le rôle de la mascotte, style labrador ou rintintin :mouais: Mais bon c'est vraiment parce qu'il y a des vies à sauver parce que le bandana rouge :mouais:


Arf ! salut Tibo !!!!! OK pour la mascotte !!!!!    :love: 
ps : on avait déjà le chat de Nexka mais Jean-Claude s'est assis dessus hier soir ... on s'en sert comme carpette dans la salle de bain maintenant  (du chat hein, pas de Jean-Claude !!!! :rateau: ) :rose:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> veuillez vous munir de votre sexe


Euh !!!!!!!  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! salut Tibo !!!!! OK pour la mascotte !!!!!    :love:
> ps : on avait déjà le chat de Nexka mais Jean-Claude s'est assis dessus hier soir ... on s'en sert comme carpette dans la salle de bain maintenant  (du chat hein, pas de Jean-Claude !!!! :rateau: ) :rose:  :rose:  :love:



:love:


La clause particulière au contrat c'est que personne , je dis bien personne  ne s'assoit sur une quelconque partie de mon anatomie :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! salut Tibo !!!!! OK pour la mascotte !!!!!    :love:
> ps : on avait déjà le chat de Nexka mais Jean-Claude s'est assis dessus hier soir ... on s'en sert comme carpette dans la salle de bain maintenant  (du chat hein, pas de Jean-Claude !!!! :rateau: ) :rose:  :rose:  :love:




Vous auriez put me le dire     Je le cherche partout depuis ce matin!!!   

Povre petit minet    Il a pas soufert au moins??


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> La clause particulière au contrat c'est que personne , je dis bien personne  ne s'assoit sur une quelconque partie de mon anatomie :mouais:



Oui bah on sait comment vous êtes vous les pantéres  , vous vous avachissez en plein milieu du passage, de tout votre long, et aprés si on a le malheur de vous marchouiller sur la patte, on perd une jambe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Povre petit minet    Il a pas soufert au moins??


Mais ...!!!   ... il est encore vivant !!!!! tout plat et long, mais vivant !!!!! T'en fais pas !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais ...!!!   ... il est encore vivant !!!!! tout plat et long, mais vivant !!!!! T'en fais pas !!!!! :rateau:



Arfff 

En fait c'est pratique pour partir en vacances, j'ai juste à le plier comme un pull et le mettre dans la valise


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff
> En fait c'est pratique pour partir en vacances, j'ai juste à le plier comme un pull et le mettre dans la valise



    Pour l'instant, et comme il fait froid dehors, il sert de "rouleau de porte" pour empêcher le vent de passer ... un must !!!!! :rateau:     :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> La clause particulière au contrat c'est que personne , je dis bien personne  ne s'assoit sur une quelconque partie de mon anatomie :mouais:





Don't worry, Tibo, I wouldn't dare to.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Don't worry, Tibo, I wouldn't dare to.


   Please JC, let your dard in your slip !!!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Please JC, let your dard in your slip !!!!!!
> :love:


      



  oups pardon  vous disiez ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Please JC, let your dard in your slip !!!!!!
> :love:




Well, sometimes I can be evil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Well, sometimes I can be evil...



   Your are The Doc ?????????????   

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Your are The Doc ?????????????
> 
> :love:  :love:




No ! 
I can be evil with my dard...


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> No !
> I can be evil with my dard...



Ça y est, l'hélico a percuté l'essaim. C'est quoi c't'équipe mes oreilles en bourdonnent encore


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, l'hélico a percuté l'essaim


L'essaim de Nexka !!!!!!!!!!   Tidju ! après son chat, l'essaim maintenant !!!!  
Moi ...... je file !!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'essaim de Nexka !!!!!!!!!!   Tidju ! après son chat, l'essaim maintenant !!!!
> Moi ...... je file !!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> :love:


  Tu devrais oui ... 



  L'essaim de Nexka non mais je rêve !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais oui ...
> L'essaim de Nexka non mais je rêve !!


...et en plus, paraît qu'elle a une taille de guêpe !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
...encore un coup des ruches ça !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et en plus, paraît qu'elle a une taille de guêpe !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> ...encore un coup des ruches ça !!!!!   :love:


    en forme ce soir !  :love:

  Arrête c'est pas bon pour ton c½ur tout ça, tu le sais ...


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Euhhh  :hein:  :mouais:   
J'interviens là vous croyez????    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh  :hein:  :mouais:
> J'interviens là vous croyez????    :hein:  :mouais:


  oui Nexka là ...de la pelouse !!!! 




  Rhooo dit Nexka pourquoi t'es toute rouge ?  ... pourquoi tu fronces les sourcils ...?  ...c'est qui les  13 gars barraqué-ki-ont-pas-l'air-commode derrière toi ? 

  Euh pourquoi ils foncent là ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui Nexka là ...de la pelouse !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :mouais:  :mouais:  15 gars Lorna, yen à *15* !!!!   


*XV!!!*  Pffff


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui Nexka là ...de la pelouse !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A force de traîner sur les terrains de rugby...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  15 gars Lorna, yen à *15* !!!!
> 
> 
> *XV!!!*  Pffff


  c'est pas *13* le rugby ??? 

  Alors c'est quel truc kisejoue à *13* ? le foot ?  le basket ?  le tennis ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Disons qu'a 13 c'est pas sa forme le plus répendue en France, on dit le XV de France!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Décembre 2004)

et le top XVI dans tout ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'a 13 c'est pas sa forme le plus répendue en France, on dit le XV de France!!


  Le XV de france ? :hein: ... ah ouais ... 



  je les ai jamais compté moi ! :rose:


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et le top XVI dans tout ca ?




Hmm??? Vous le faites exprés ou koi    

Alors on dis le top 16, et c'est parce que ya 16 équipes qui y participent, mais l'année prochaine on en enléve 2, ça sera le top 14... Parce comme ya une poule unique, si ya 16 équipe ça leur fait 30 matchs plus les phases finales, à 14 yaura plus que 26 matchs, c'est moins fatiguant....

Vala


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

comment font-ils pour rentrer tous dans le calendrier s'ils sont 15...?    

Cette année il vaut le détour..   LOrna et Madonna vous l'avez feuilleté..? :style:


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmm??? Vous le faites exprés ou koi



non non du tout


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous l'avez feuilleté..? :style:



non non du tout     :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> comment font-ils pour rentrer tous dans le calendrier s'ils sont 15...?
> 
> Cette année il vaut le détour..   LOrna et Madonna vous l'avez feuilleté..? :style:



Alors.... (heureusement que je suis pédagogue et patiente...)

Bon en fait déjà ils sont 15 sur le terrain, mais en tout ils sont beaucoup plus (ya les remplaçants et tout et tout)

Pour le calendrier, les mois sont partagés en trois ou quatres, je me souviens pas du nombre de photos... Donc comme ça on peut mettre plus de monde   


Mais non je plaisante, c'est parce que en 2005 c'est une super année bisectille, et on rajoute deux mois... Vala....   

D'autre questions???


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Décembre 2004)

bisse*x*tille

surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'un calendrier de mecs à poil


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bisse*x*tille
> 
> surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'un calendrier de mecs à poil



Ah oui!!! Sorry


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Parce comme ya une poule unique


Et c'est qui qui fait la poule alors ?     :rose:  :rose: 

   :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui!!! Sorry



j'en profite


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'en profite



même pas mal


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'en profite




Ha, ha ! 
Funny !


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

- Allo, chef TheBig, j'ai une mission pour vous ?! 

- (..)

Ah bon, c'est pas pour vous


----------



## Nexka (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'en profite



 :love:  :love:   

Mais ça c'est celui de l'année dernière


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Ha, ha !
> Funny !






JCVD quand est-ce que tu poses pour le calendrier ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Finn ... ben lui il est déjà équipé !!!!!



Oh oui ! un bel automatique ! :love:

A part çà je vois qu'il y a eu de la perte dans le commando : Darkie, à peine rencensé, n'a pas eu le temps de finir son service et de se faire encensé !  

@ bientot thebig


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire les sondages, c'est idéal : c'est bien connu, pour sonder, il faut jeter un plomb.
> D'ici que Finn nous joue la sirène du Mississipi, et que TheBig se prenne pour Mark Twain. On pourra écrire les aventures de Huluberlu Finn et pourquoi pas ensuite celles de TomTom Sawyer.



EN ce moment c'est plutot les prétests qui me font couler sous le mississipipi 

D'ailleurs ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> EN ce moment c'est plutot les prétests qui me font couler sous le mississipipi
> 
> D'ailleurs ...



Salut, Finn. T'as le blues, tu vas nous la jouer "muddy waters" ? Te laisse pas abattre par les prétests ou les post-scritpa,  quand on sonde, forcément, il peut y avoir des écueils mais une fois qu'on a trouvé le chenal, on navigue mieux. L'important, c'est de ne pas se jeter avec le plomb quand on sonde.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Finn. T'as le blues, tu vas nous la jouer "muddy waters" ? Te laisse pas abattre par les prétests ou les post-scritpa,  quand on sonde, forcément, il peut y avoir des écueils mais une fois qu'on a trouvé le chenal, on navigue mieux. L'important, c'est de ne pas se jeter avec le plomb quand on sonde.



Héhé ! Salut Luc 
Le problème avec les écueils c'est qu'il rime avec Arcueil ..  :hein: et question recueil ... je me situe en fait plus dans le brouilard londonien à essayer de tamiser toute cette problématique je crois


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Si l'emploi n'est pas encore pris et qu'il reste une place dans l'hélico, je veux bien être "Vaselin" (je me glisse partout) ou "Lebonheursésimplekomuncoudpin" à la rigueur... :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien être "Vaselin" (je me glisse partout)


come in !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si l'emploi n'est pas encore pris et qu'il reste une place dans l'hélico, je veux bien être "Vaselin"


     ... bienvenue Doc !!!!!! ...    ... c'est un honneur de te compter dans notre nélico .... choisis donc ton équipier ou équipière ...!!!   :love: 

  Attention : plus la peine de choisir sonny ... il est déjà pris ! ... de tous les côtés d'ailleurs !!!!!   :rateau:


----------

